# 4K on mini



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

if I get a vox mini and hook it to my 4K tv using my romio will I get 4K content?
Also if I get a new 4K TiVo using my old minis will I get 4K content on my 4K TVs connected to the mini or only the main TV?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is currently nothing broadcasted whether OTA or cable that is 4K. 
You might find 4K content via streaming services like amazon or Netflix.
Roamio is not even 4K capable, that would be the Bolt.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

gary712 said:


> if I get a vox mini and hook it to my 4K tv using my romio will I get 4K content?
> Also if I get a new 4K TiVo using my old minis will I get 4K content on my 4K TVs connected to the mini or only the main TV?


The simple answer is no, the mini is not 4K capable.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

UCLABB said:


> The simple answer is no, the mini is not 4K capable.


The VOX mini is. First and second Gen Minis are not. Still needs a Bolt as the host, if there are any 4K content broadcasted.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> The VOX mini is. First and second Gen Minis are not. Still needs a Bolt as the host, if there are any 4K content broadcasted.


Well, there's ZERO 4K being broadcasted and no finalized standard for that yet as far as I know. There would also be a lack of 4K content to be shown anyway. It took quite some time before HD spread about until now it's everywhere. There would be no rush to start replacing expensive camera's for 4K anytime soon. Once there is a finalized 4K broadcast standard, no TIVO currently out would even be compatible anyway. The BOLT 4K, for example, is for 4K Streaming of content from services like Netflix.

I've never found TIVO to really be a good streaming box anyway. Get a ROMIO and stick with the normal MINI's and get another box. The ROKU 4 which is 4K is a good one. Or the newest Apple TV supports 4K and is well supported by everyone. Let the Tivo do what it does Best, Record OTA Broadcast content or Cable TV Content. Leave the streaming for better devices. The TIVO is ok in a crunch, but it's not the best by a long shot, it's poky. The apps just don't get updated or updated regularly. It only supports a fraction of streaming services available. I just don't waste my time with it. I played about with it some, but it just sucks. I control my Tivo's and Roku's and Apple TV all on the same Harmony Remotes that I have in all of my rooms. Makes it all a snap without having to juggle remotes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> Well, there's ZERO 4K being broadcasted and no finalized standard for that yet as far as I know. There would also be a lack of 4K content to be shown anyway. It took quite some time before HD spread about until now it's everywhere. There would be no rush to start replacing expensive camera's for 4K anytime soon. *Once there is a finalized 4K broadcast standard, no TIVO currently out would even be compatible anyway. *The BOLT 4K, for example, is for 4K Streaming of content from services like Netflix.


Presumably, this only would be known once there is a "finalized 4K broadcast standard" . . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JBDragon said:


> The BOLT 4K, for example, is for 4K Streaming of content from services like Netflix.


Since a Mini VOX doesn't "use" its host for streaming content, should it be able to stream Netflix in 4K?

TiVo Mini Vox Netflix 4K

Only the Mini VOX can do 4K.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Seeing that nothing is finalized yet it brings me to TiVo's ability to predict future standards and make them compatible.

1) My S3 OLED had two cable card brackets which were supposed to be compatible to 1 multi stream card when the standards were finalized. Didn't work out that way.

2) MPEG2 - MPEG4 is another when it came to the original S3. They could have made them compatible but chose not to. 

1 was hardware limitations, 2 was TiVo's choice. Just taking those two simple examples would leave me reluctant to think that they could or would follow through on "making them" backwards compatible.

I'm not knocking TiVo, only pointing out that past history makes a pretty good argument for why you should wait for the standard to be finalized. Unless/until there's a finalized standard you're playing a game of "wishful thinking"

I'm sure that once the actual standard is in place TiVo will be rolling out another box. So, for now, 4K streaming only.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JBDragon said:


> Well, there's ZERO 4K being broadcasted and no finalized standard for that yet as far as I know. .........


Actually the first station in the US started broadcasting in UHD last week, in Phoenix Arizona. With more stations broadcasting UHD on the way. But of course OTA uses ATSC 3.0 for UHD, which the TiVos can't use. But there are already one or two cable systems around the country sending UHD content over QAM. Which a TiVo Bolt can record and play back. One of the users on this forum has been recording the UHD content from their cable provider on their Bolt.

here is an article about that station broadcasting in UHD and what they are doing with it.

Next-gen TV to usher in viewer tracking and personalized ads along with 4K broadcasts


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Below is my question to TiVo on this same subject, followed by their answer:

Hi. If I add a 4K Mini Vox with the Roamio Pro as the master DVR, will the Mini Vox be able to send any 4K content to the TV it's attached to? I'm guessing that any live TV (Xfinity) or recorded shows would not be 4K, since the Roamio isn't 4K, but I'm not sure. Seems more likely that streaming (Netflix) 4K content might work. Can you tell me specifically what 4K content would get through to the 4K Mini in that setup?

Hello Steven,

Good day! Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

4K content will be displayed to any device that is 4K compatible. So although your TiVo Roamio Pro is not 4K compatible, the 4K Mini will still be able to output 4K shows or contents both on Live TV (if available) and streaming applications. When it comes to recorded shows, they will not be in 4K since the Roamio Pro (not 4K compatible) records them.

The Case Number for this inquiry is *08527623*.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Mini Vox has it's own apps. irregardless of what the host TiVo can do, the Mini can send UHD content from those apps to a UHD TV.
My Mini Vox works this way. I can have a ROamio as a host. But still watch UHD content from the Mini Vox apps if I wanted to.


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks aaronwt. That makes sense to me, now that I understand that the apps run on the Mini Vox rather than being "hosted" by the Roamio. What is less clear is how (future) live UHD/4K content from Comcast would work in our setup (roamio-->mini vox.) I had presumed the cable card in the Roamio is not 4K capable, so nothing downstream would be either. Maybe the card and the Roamio just pass along whatever QAM signal they receive?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> The Mini Vox has it's own apps. irregardless of what the host TiVo can do, the Mini can send UHD content from those apps to a UHD TV.


The Mini vox on TE4 controls its own apps. Just to be accurate.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

sbachman said:


> What is less clear is how (future) live UHD/4K content from Comcast would work in our setup (roamio-->mini vox.)


I would expect that UHD/4K content from Comcast will most likely be delivered over IP rather than QAM, and thus not available on TiVo at all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim1724 said:


> I would expect that UHD/4K content from Comcast will most likely be delivered over IP rather than QAM, and thus not available on TiVo at all.


Something to look at: 4K live TV with Bolt


----------

